# Behind last year but starting to pop.



## Hocking Hills Mike (Apr 7, 2019)

We live in Jackson County Ohio. I checked my go to honey hole last week and found 23 small to medium sized black ones. Today we went to Tar Hollow State Park to check my honey holes for yellows and only found 2 blacks. I compared to my records from last year and it seems this year with the recent cold snaps it has stunted the season and look for better days ahead. I do have friends telling me they are finding nice ones (black) but I have not got into the bigger ones yet. I will post as things develop. Happy hunting.


----------



## zinnas (Apr 5, 2016)

Cool! I knew they would be popping up after that warm weekend we had last week 👍


----------

